# Boarding on property I'm renting



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

Latriecerd said:


> I'm renting a house on 5 and half acres. Has a 3 horse stall and pastures. I don't have horses or plan on getting any. Well my neighbor who has two horses but can't keep them on her property came to me about boarding them on my property. She said she talked to my property manager and it would be fine if I'm ok with it. My neighbor said it would be $100 per horse a Month paid to the property management company. This one thing I'm confused about. My lease says if I get a horse my rent goes up. Since its someone else's horse on property I'm renting shouldn't the fee come to me. Im going to be losing space on property I'm renting with no compensation . I'm all for this. I love animals and have some of my own. So I'm completely ok with this but is there anything I should be concerned about.



As someone who manages many rental properties, I recommend speaking directly with the management company and having them draft a contract between each other as well as looking into a release of liability between you and the neighbor. Kudos to you for being so generous to allow your neighbor this opportunity.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Along with what RockyMountainBaroque said....
Love animals too but why is it you who is not compensated for extra water, electric use and your yard space if the neighbors horse gets out, breaks the fence or a myriad of things that horses do on occasion...
It is the added responsibility that is going to fall on you the days the neighbor can't get over to care for her animals, because you are what you are...a caring animal lover.

I too would want to know from YOUR LANDLORD that they are approving this arrangement.
And no, you don't get to collect "the rent" however, you should see a increase in costs with horses on the place and electric for things running in the barn that over time add up to a tidy sum of $.
That you should be compensated for either in rent reduction or something as it is going to be you paying the bill for added.... The barn is connected to your property lease land electric meter and well/water.

Most important though is you are released from any liability in case something happens.
And if you have dogs, or roaming animals, something written in that agreement that if injury takes place....yada, yada, yada.
Who is paying the vet bills?
They _*aren't *_your horses and if they were _not_ on your rental property then this would not be a questionable issue...
_Definitely in writing..._
They say, good fences make good neighbors, so do good lease agreements to protect all parties. :wink:
:runninghorse2:...._
jmo..._


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

It may be that the barn and housing have separate meters for those things. The OP also said if she gets a horse her rent increases so that to me says she doen't have full use and it wasn't made clear. I'd ask that there be a clause added to her agreement so it is clear she is not liable for the horse portion of the property. If there is only one meter then the OP should be given a discounted rate if she is the one that directly pays the bills. It maybe those are included as part of her rent and the management company or owner pays them so there would be no reduction. OP, are you the one responsible for upkeep on all of this property or does someone else take care of the pastures and repairs to barn and fencing? It sounds like the neighbor knew more about arrangements and responsibility for the property if she knew to contact the management company.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Hotrod those things you mention sound great and make sense....

However, when care of a animal is ever in doubt the eyes of the law look to the current resident of the property first.
I managed a huge horse farm at one time.
It had 8 barns of varying sizes...
Those barns were sublet to private people, but when there were questionable things happening in the giving of care investigated it was to my boss, the person living on the property and lease holder {I guess how you would call it} that the authorities came calling.
It was then I found out that the leasing company had other contracts with those individuals...but we were still being questioned and held accountable too.

To the OP, make darn sure if those animals arrive you have the proper clause added BEFORE they arrive, you hold a copy of the revised lease and that it is made to protect you as no one else is looking out for you but you.
You may need to speak to a attorney for correct wording of such a agreement amended.
:runninghorse2:.....
_jmo..._


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

But HLG depending on how her lease was worded she may not be. If it was clear to the OP that keeping a horse incurred extra rent then to me that says the barn and pasture are not part of what she is renting even if it is on the same property. I have rented housing on horse property long before I had horses. It was always clearly stated that I was renting house and X amount of yardage surrounding house and the barn and pastures could be added for extra. My BIL used to specificaly rent horse property and live on with the understanding he managed and kept up the property as well as being able to charge for renting stalls. It was reflected in what he was charged to rent as the owner/management co knew he would be making money off the property. He also had to carry insurance to cover it. I may or may not have been responsible for upkeep and utilities in the rentals I rented, just depended on the situation but it was spelled out. Mostly I wasn't, the management company or land owner was or if it was a small barn then the persons/s renting stalls were. It sounds like your boss accepted that responsibility by managing the entire property. She needs to get her lease out, read it, ask for clarification and have a non liability clause added if there is any question. i think we all agree on that.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Without even reading every post on here, the word is "NO" and it's a complete sentence. You get the inconvenience and maybe the higher utility bills, lose the use of the property, but probably would get jammed for any damages and legally could be hanging yourself out to dry for injuries to the horses, visitors, their owners, their friends........yeah, NO, just NO.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

DA the neighbor went through the management company first. I'd be interested to see exactly how the OP's lease is written especially since the OP was told when signing it would be extra if she kept horses. It sounds like she is renting a house that just happens to be on acreage but not the acreage. HLG is right they come to the person living on the property first but that person can't be held liable if they did not sublet the barn and pasture the management company and horse owner are.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> DA the neighbor went through the management company first. I'd be interested to see exactly how the OP's lease is written especially since the OP was told when signing it would be extra if she kept horses. It sounds like she is renting a house that just happens to be on acreage but not the acreage. HLG is right they come to the person living on the property first but that person can't be held liable if they did not sublet the barn and pasture the management company and horse owner are.


That's kind of a fine hair to split when it comes down to a lawsuit. A non-horsey judge, non-horsey lawyers and if it went that far, probably a non-horsey jury and gawd only knows what could happen. Since she holds veto power, I'd use it.


----------

